# Questions....



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

Hello,
Could you please inform me if this is a stem growing tip or a keiki on the first picture? It has been there almost a week...

I have a couple or so of bulbos that I kept so as to make them live again... Two of them have lost their leaves and show new growth, but they have remained in the same length for a long time... Do you know what should I do? I grow them in sphagnum and water (spray) them almost every other day...
Could it be humidity or light?

Thanks anyway...
Thanasis


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a new growth but can't tell for sure


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2008)

I keep a good handfull of bulbos.

They like lots of humidity, airflow and water. I like to keep them in baskets of sphagnum, air humidity 70-80 percent min, and water every day.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 3, 2008)

Bulbos like warm and bight shade to 1/2 sun depending on the species and good humidity (60% plus). If grown in moss, the moss should be fluffy and not heavily packed down. Much depends on which species you have. I have a few that I keep in Catt light. I have some growing on a cork mount without any moss, some i have growing on a treefern mount, some in bark mix as well. Thanasis, do you have their species names? Also in moss I don't water daily but I don't let them go dry. I have over 150 Bulbo species. There are a few that do have a dormancy and drop their leaves but that is not common in the genus.


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2008)

Hello,

Rick and Ron thank you for the info...!!!  I envie you both... You have many bulbos and you can manage them...!!!!! Well, mine came a bit streessed and rotten when they arrived after my purchasing them and interestingly, I thought I shoud give them a try and grow them. I wasn't expecting them to live, but they did and showed slight signs of growth. I have positioned them to a brighter spot with more humidity... 
Their names are kind of lost, because I didn't keep them from the beginning... But as I can see from the list I have ordered they are:
B. forestii
B. pectinatum
B. sp (yellow flowers)
B echinolabium

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2008)

Cool a couple of the bigger species.

Echiniolabium has the largest flower, and does get very big leaves (easily a foot long).

I have a couple of these and they do like pretty bright light, but with one (which I got from a friend who grew Vandas) you good see the difference of air humidity since the leaves stayed less than a foot long for him and grew slowly, but in my GH it grows very fast with leaves well over a foot long. In a basket its hard to over water too.

Dr Tom Nasser is a Bulbo freak too, and gave a talk to our society. His strategy was to grow in pots (generally) and soak them every few days, keeping them wet all the time. He says if you keep them wet and keep the humidity and airflow up you can push almost any Bulbo species (like a gas peddle) by increasing light up to Vanda levels. He compared his strategy to a couple of other big Bulbo growers like Jo Leavy and Bob Fallon. Bob also prefers the baskets of moss, and generally waters every day.

Unlike paphs it seems like its hard to over water a Bulbo, but its easy to stunt their growth with poor air quality.


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Rick...!!! 
Unfortunatelly one has died out, but another seems to have accelerated growth...!!!! Interesting... And they are (were) side by side...!!!!I hope everything turns out well... I will try to improve air circulation... Thanks again!!!


----------

